# Germania Brewery



## marjorie040 (Feb 2, 2007)

Three dug beer bottles embossed Germania Brewery Charleston, SC "This Bottle Not To Be Sold"
 The bottles on each end have pontiled bases, the center bottle does not.
 The seams go up to half way up the neck.
 I can't find anything on Germania Brewery.
 Apparently the owners of this privy weren't tea totlers!!
 How old are they?
 Common or rare?
 thanks all,
 Marjorie


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 2, 2007)

i dont think those can be pontiled they are crown tops and i dont think crown tops were used until the turn of the century which was well after the pontil age the blob in  the middle would be closer to being pontiled but i dont think it is old enough either  i may be wrong so would you put up a picture of the bottoms? so we can be sure


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 2, 2007)

here is a go with for your beers:    http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-BROOKLYN-LETTERHEAD-L-EPPIGS-GERMANIA-BREWERY_W0QQitemZ290078819190QQihZ019QQcategoryZ568QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290078819190


----------



## richf (Feb 2, 2007)

The bottle in the center is the oldest one ... crowns never had pontils ....
 Rich


----------



## marjorie040 (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is the picture of the bottoms, in the order that they were standing up.
 If I'm mistaken about pontils what would you call these bumps....this is all new to me and I thought the bump was the "bellybutton" or pontil.
 I'm learning!!!
 Thanks again,
 Marjorie


----------



## marjorie040 (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow! thanks Spencer, I thought Germania Brewery was just a Charleston Brewery. It will be interesting to watch the document on ebay!
 Incidently, I resized the picture in Microsoft Digital Image to be 7x4 inches and it fills the screen here. (?)
 I'm finding these pages so interesting I'm staying up wayyyyyyyy too late but enjoying this forum ALOT!!
 Marjorie


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm not sure if this applies to your bottles and bumps. Some bunps were left on bottles from a hole they would put in the mold to let air escape as the bottle was being blown.


----------



## richf (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Marjorie,
 Here is a photo of two pontiled bottles. In each case, the pontil mark is very rough and could actually cut a finger if you pressed hard enough!
 Rich


----------



## marjorie040 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi Rich,
 Thanks for the picture, I understand the difference now.
 Had enough of winter yet?!!
 Thank heavens for Puxatony (sic) Phil!!
 I'm waiting for that early spring, I won't be thinking about doing any more digging just now!
 Marjorie


----------



## richf (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi Marjorie!
 Yes, I've had more than enough of winter and ... it came late this year. 
 This can be a depressing time of year ... frozen ground, frozen lakes ... it's just no fun! Oh well, it makes spring all that much better.
 Rich


----------

